# First rosea enclosure.  How did I do?



## TweedMcQueen (May 2, 2012)

Today I changed out my g. rosea's substrate from some bark chips(I at least hadn't used anything toxic) to eco-earth following what I have learned here and elsewhere and made some slight modifications to substrate depth and layout.  Her den/hide is half above and half below the substrate so she can completely disappear if she wants to(unless I shine my flashlight down there which I don't).  She hasn't climbed the walls since the first day I brought her home.  So how does it look?  What can I improve to give my T the best home possible?  





EDIT
In the first pic you can see tape marks on the outside of the side of the enclosure, didn't want anyone thinking I was leaving a bunch of dirty crap inside the tank!


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 2, 2012)

Its fine. Looks like you overflowed the waterdish a bit, maybe by accident? 

Really its about you being satisfied with the enclosure. You could fill it up with sub, only allowing 5" vertical with a dish on the side and your T would be just as comfortable Not trying to call you out or anything rude. Just sayin' a super basic set-up is fine, and in some instances may be the right way to go. As long as you like looking at the enclosure as is, instead of something more bare bones, than you did the right thing


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I know they are hardy and fairly adaptable I more want to make sure I haven't done anything dumb or dangerous with the enclosure you know?  For instance starting out with the bark chips when I could have used something better.  As far as the water goes I did over flow it, a tad more than I meant to.  I read that overflowing the dish a bit once in a great while fulfills the minimal moisture needs of the species.  I had done that previously when I first housed her but when I switched out the substrate today I cleaned out everything while the tank was empty and wiped it down to bone dry. So I went ahead and overflowed a bit(again, it got away from me a little).  

  She hasn't had any problems so far.  She walked out of her holding keeper and right into her den when I put her back and she has been hanging out in there ever since.  She has been a cool customer.  She has 3 spots in her enclosure that she travels between regularly(not obsessively as I have read some do) and likes to be out and on display more than she likes to be fully hidden.


----------



## grayzone (May 2, 2012)

I like it... too bad G. rosea tend to just sit tho... thats a lot of space. All in all tho THUMBS UP


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 2, 2012)

grayzone said:


> I like it... too bad G. rosea tend to just sit tho... thats a lot of space. All in all tho THUMBS UP


Thanks.  Yeah, she sits but she does move.  She will move to one of her spots, sit for awhile, move, sit, repeat.   Every now and then she will turn up somewhere unexpected.  One day she was up on top of her den, hadn't done it before, hasn't done it since.  All in all I am glad she is somewhere in the middle of the G. rosea range of pet rock vs. the MMs that wonder obsessively.


----------



## philge (May 3, 2012)

TweedMcQueen said:


> As far as the water goes I did over flow it, a tad more than I meant to.  I read that overflowing the dish a bit once in a great while fulfills the minimal moisture needs of the species.  I had done that previously when I first housed her but when I switched out the substrate today I cleaned out everything while the tank was empty and wiped it down to bone dry. So I went ahead and overflowed a bit(again, it got away from me a little).


Moisture is not necessary for G. rosea. They come from the Atacama Desert, AKA "The Driest Place on Earth." Just keep fresh water in the bowl at all times and you'll be fine. They like the substrate bone-dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 3, 2012)

It looks fine. Overflowing the dish is not going to hurt anything. It's not like the enclosure is flooded. I think your enclosure looks good. If it were me though, I would add more sub and turn the cork round on it's side more so she could just walk right into it. That's just me though. It will be fine like it is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 4, 2012)

TweedMcQueen said:


> Thanks.  Yeah, she sits but she does move.  She will move to one of her spots, sit for awhile, move, sit, repeat.   Every now and then she will turn up somewhere unexpected.  One day she was up on top of her den, hadn't done it before, hasn't done it since.  All in all I am glad she is somewhere in the middle of the G. rosea range of pet rock vs. the MMs that wonder obsessively.


Of my three mature rosies, only one really fits the "pet rock" name. The other two have ping pong balls. After I rehouse #3 (my RCF) Ill give her a ball too.
If yours are like mine, they have a couple different sitting spots, and they tend to move from one to the other. Put a ping pong ball in one of those spots to really mess with its head :biggrin: Just kidding, but mine ended up moving the ball, and then they tend to go back to it every so often to "play" with it. They are slightly more active because of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grayzone (May 4, 2012)

i cut a pvc tube to about the size of a tp roll once. i had it in with my rosie for about a week and she seemed to "play" with it too.. she would roll it around the enclosure , crawl through it, roll back around. she got bored with it, so i took it out.


----------



## Zoomer428 (May 5, 2012)

Looks great lol


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 7, 2012)

Do they treat the ping pong balls like an egg sack basically?


----------



## Vallejo (May 12, 2012)

That's a beautiful enclosure, just be careful with the height.
greetings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 12, 2012)

Vallejo said:


> That's a beautiful enclosure, just be careful with the height.
> greetings


Thanks!  Yeah I know the height can be a danger if the she would fall etc.  Luckily the only time she climbed was the night I first brought her home.  I do keep a close eye on that though and if I see her change that habit I will definitely add more substrate.  She seems to be a happy camper so far.  Been excavating in her den today.


----------



## jbm150 (May 13, 2012)

She may climb more than you think. My only concern would be if she were to climb and fall in the corner where the dish is, her abdomen hitting the edge of the dish could be damaging.  You could either add more sub or move the dish away from the walls.   Just a suggestion


----------



## AngryMothNoises (May 22, 2012)

Is it safe to put a ping pong ball in there for the T? I thought about doing this for my own rose hair. But I don't want her to some how hurt her self with it. But it may give her something more to do. Your Rose in the picture is EXTREAMLY cute.


----------



## Archeadus (May 22, 2012)

RozenMaidenGirl said:


> Is it safe to put a ping pong ball in there for the T? I thought about doing this for my own rose hair. But I don't want her to some how hurt her self with it. But it may give her something more to do. Your Rose in the picture is EXTREAMLY cute.


its safe to put a ping pong ball in there with them, just make sure to open the package and let it air out till the smell is gone and what not and a warm water soak never hurt either


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 23, 2012)

I almost experimented with the ping pong ball and then thought "well, despite the ball wash, I think i will wait till I have a ball that hasn't been used for tons of beer pong."


----------

